# Yardmax log splitter?



## Treematt (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new hydraulic log splitter this spring. While doing research online I've come across the yardmax brand of splitters which have some appealing features and prices. Other than information on their site and a couple retail sites I can't find much for reviews. Does anyone have any experience with them? There isn't a brick and mortar store anywhere close to here so I would have to have them ship one to me. Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rwhite (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like a good splitter. I have to ask though, why not buy local?  Even if it's HD or Lowes. There seems to be plenty of folks happy with dirty hands, county line, Ariens  etc. I just always have a worry that if I have to return something I want to be able to drive it right back to the store and get another. Unless it's free shipping the extra $100-150 probably puts you in the next higher range splitter.


----------



## Treematt (Feb 8, 2017)

It is free shipping except they charge $50 for a lift gate since I don't have a fork lift to unload it. I've read bad things about the new Kohler engines that countyline is using. Maybe I'll look into the dirty hands splitters a little more. With the yardmax I could get a 28 ton splitter to my door for about $1150 with a 4 way wedge. It is a made in China machine though and like you said I couldn't just take it back to the store if there are issues. It just seems feature and price it is a little better than those machines. I was hoping somebody would have first hand experience with them to help ease my concern of a mail order machine.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 8, 2017)

i love my dht 22.... just saying


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 8, 2017)

Just ignore all the great reviews (many after many years of use) praising DHT and Speeco 22 ton and get you an unknown Chinese brand that only costs a couple hundred more. Good call.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 8, 2017)

You very likely don't need a 28 ton splitter.  That does look like a decent unit, but you could get a smaller unit with a lower cycle time for less.

I am glad I put 'cycle time' near the top of the things I cared about when I was shopping for a splitter.


----------



## rwhite (Feb 8, 2017)

One thing to consider is parts compatibility. Even if it serves you well, you may need a tire, cyl rebuild, hyd hoses etc. Can you just run down to a shop and get them or are you buying a whole new cyl because there's no parts. May or may not be the case IDK. But service after the sale drives a lot of my purchase decisions.


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 8, 2017)

"It is a made in China machine though and like you said I couldn't just take it back to the store if there are issues. It just seems feature and price it is a little better than those machines. I was hoping somebody would have first hand experience with them to help ease my concern of a mail order machine." DONT DO IT! Features and quality do not always go hand in hand my friend.....especially Chinese quality! I have seen so many people get burnt by this it isn't funny...off brand mower and mini-bikes....ect. One friend waited 6 months for the next freight shipment from China for the part! I realize this was a extreme case but it does indeed happen...no thanks and besides I would much rather support my American brother...and I did.


----------



## rwhite (Feb 8, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> "It is a made in China machine though and like you said I couldn't just take it back to the store if there are issues. It just seems feature and price it is a little better than those machines. I was hoping somebody would have first hand experience with them to help ease my concern of a mail order machine." DONT DO IT! Features and quality do not always go hand in hand my friend.....especially Chinese quality! I have seen so many people get burnt by this it isn't funny...off brand mower and mini-bikes....ect. One friend waited 6 months for the next freight shipment from China for the part! I realize this was a extreme case but it does indeed happen...no thanks and besides I would much rather support my American brother...and I did.


I don't think it's an extreme case. Log splitter  are a small market.  Just search CL. There are more cheap import motorcycles that are for sale for less than a few hundred because parts can't be found.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2017)

Me . . . I would stick with a brand that folks here have tried and tested and like . . . a brand that folks know will be around in the long term.

I know folks in the ATV world who have bought Chinese-branded ATVs because of the price or features . . . and in the long run were not happy with how long they lasted, the actual ride, etc. 

I'm not saying all Chinese-made products are no good . . . far from it . . . but sometimes it pays to buy what other folks have already tried and tested.


----------



## Treematt (Feb 9, 2017)

You guys definitely make some good points. I will see what hd, lowes and tractor supply have in stock. My price point is right around that $1000 dollar mark give or take a couple hundred so I'd like to get the most for my money. I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) on my property which splits really tough, that's what makes me lean toward a higher tonnage. I know it's not great burning wood but I just can't throw it all away.


----------



## rwhite (Feb 9, 2017)

Treematt said:


> You guys definitely make some good points. I will see what hd, lowes and tractor supply have in stock. My price point is right around that $1000 dollar mark give or take a couple hundred so I'd like to get the most for my money. I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) on my property which splits really tough, that's what makes me lean toward a higher tonnage. I know it's not great burning wood but I just can't throw it all away.


Pretty sure Lowes has the DHT for $899 now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2017)

I think you'll find that a 22-ton splitter should have no problem with most of what you throw at it . . .


----------



## Dobish (Feb 9, 2017)

i throw knotted elm and locust at the dht all day.  the 22 has a quick cycle time.


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 9, 2017)

Treematt said:


> You guys definitely make some good points. I will see what hd, lowes and tractor supply have in stock. My price point is right around that $1000 dollar mark give or take a couple hundred so I'd like to get the most for my money. I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) on my property which splits really tough, that's what makes me lean toward a higher tonnage. I know it's not great burning wood but I just can't throw it all away.


I have been cutting and selling firewood for most of my life and have had several splitters over the years as a result. By far the best one out of the box store brands was a 25 or 28 ton Speeco with a Briggs 8hp on it.I abused the crap out of that splitter!Hedge...knotty oak...stuff most people wouldn't attempt..It was very rare that it wouldn't split something.I even welded a custom 4-way up on it solid and abused it some more...it took a beating no doubt! The only reason I sold it was to up my firewood game with a commercial splitter that would handle a 6-way. I paid less than 1k for it on sale at Blains Farm and Fleet. It will handle that black gum and anything else you want to split with ease.I ran that splitter hard for 7 years with out a single issue...thats my testament..


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 12, 2017)

I used my friends off brand (not bashing a specific  brand) like 2 yrs ago to split up some wood for my smoker.. it was a complete POS. It wasnt  that old like 2 years. It smoked, had the worst cycle time,couldn't split s#%t for a 25 ton splitter and was a bich getting parts. When i decided to heat with wood i got 2 DHT splitters one 22 and one 27 ton.. last year he used my DHT 22 TON this year he got rid of the off brand POS and splits with his owne DHT 22 ton. That being said.. my advice is go with what people are saying works..


----------



## Gboutdoors (Feb 14, 2017)

TSC country line 25 ton on sale now $899.00 . Everyone on here and other sites that have these units love them. I looked at them 4 years ago but bought an Ariens 22 ton for $1100.00 from my local hardware/repair shop.

Have always liked their service and some of the features of the Ariens sold me. Light enough to move around the yard by hand was the biggest. 20-30 cords and she still runs great.


----------



## kavu (Feb 14, 2017)

Dht 22 ton or ariens 22 ton will do you just fine i believe. I dont know the cycle time of the dht but i think its good. The ariens is 11 or 12 sec. i have had the ariens for a few years now and it runs great. Always starts on the first or second pull and is light as others have said to move around. If you must have a 4 way wedge then you may have to do some research, maybe you need to go bigger than a 22 ton but i will defer to others on that aspect. The dht is like 900 or so and the ariens is aprox 1100. I am happy with my choice of the ariens.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 15, 2017)

DHT 22 is around 10.5 seconds...


----------



## kavu (Feb 15, 2017)

Dobish said:


> DHT 22 is around 10.5 seconds...


lowes says 10.9, i am jealous


----------



## Dobish (Feb 16, 2017)

kavu said:


> lowes says 10.9, i am jealous


not going to lie, i run it with the choke open 

also, i have not gotten out the stop-watch. I rarely go full stroke, even on twisty elm.


----------



## Treematt (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for all of the replies. I'm leaning toward the dht 22 ton which as noted lowes is selling for 899. I like it over the county line because it has a longer tongue and will make towing with my four wheeler much easier. I borrowed my friends county line before and couldn't get it hitched up with its short tongue length.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good call. . 
May the force be with you 
Always


----------

